# Targeting items



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I remember them, but not too much. Scotty would probably carry it and Sully would then destroy it. Good luck!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Gumby and Pokey! I think they would work.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

For some reason I find them hilarious for Tucker to work with. Not really sure why...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Fun idea! How will you secure them? Can you mount them on something? Or put them on the end of a target stick?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

About 10 years ago my youth group was doing a secret santa and one person bought the Gumby doll. Everyone was so jealous of the person who ended up being gifted Gumby. I think he is a loveable character!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think its really funny  but I think it will work.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Fun idea! How will you secure them? Can you mount them on something? Or put them on the end of a target stick?


We work with them by saying their name first and "touch". Tucker knows that when we say touch he touches the item with his nose. We hold them behind our back and alternate them, saying their name and "touch" to help them learn the item. Then we work with setting the items out and have our dogs touch the requested item and retrieve it if requested. 

How does the target stick work?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Stick...usually with the end a different color or wooden/plastic bead/ball...

dog touches the end. Or other animal.

Are you going to teach your dog to discriminate between the two? THAT is a fun training challenge.... use a different word for each....


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

C'mon guys, am I really that old? For you youngsters, the green guy is Gumby and the horse is Pokey. I am really feeling old now.

No offense to the Native Americans on the board here...






Red Dogs, that is exactly what we are doing in class. A couple of minutes tonight, and Tucker already has them figured out...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL that's great. I am not a 40-something but do know who Gumby is


----------

